# General > Genealogy >  Researching John BAIN & Isabella Bain,c.1800

## w.j.milne

I hope I succeed on this second attempt,my 'log in' was accepted but when sending my thread it ask me to 'log in' again & my thread was not retrieveable.
The information I seek is most likely to appear from a local Wick Genealogist who has some connection with the family line which stems from my Grandmother, Helen Nicolson Manson,B,9/12/1878,Wester,Wick.

John Bain, B.2/8/1799.E.Canisbay,(Keiss or Auckingill)D.4/6/1877,S.Keiss aged 83yrs. Married Isabella Bain,B.abt 1802,Canisbay,Died 25/7/1886,S.Keiss.
Isabella Bain's parents were John Bain,B24/7/1779,Canisbay and unknown female LAIRD.
The informant on John Bain's (1799) Death record was his Grandson also John Bain (details unknown).he was unable to supply information as to the parentage of his Grandfather "unknown to informant"
The informant on Isabella Bain's Death record was her son,John Bain (b.30/4/1824.Nybster).address ,Keiss. He gave her father, his Grandfather, as John Bain and female, Grandmother, as 'unknown' Bain,m.s. LAIRD.
There was a total of thirteen female Laird births in Canisbay & Wick between 1775 & 1790.All have been searched on for a marriage to a Bain with the exception of an 1826 record of a Helen Bain which I eliminate as all births were after this date with no relevance to 1802.

I now look once more to a result from a Bain connection who may be able to fill the gaps in the Death records of John & Isabella.
In the meantime I wish you all a 'Guid New Year'

----------


## Mamie_2

his parents were Magnus Bain and Charlotte Barnetson
born the above date in East Canisbay
and baptized Aug 8 1799

although I do have him married to Ellen Laird in my database I could be wrong lol

Mamie

----------


## Mamie_2

The only one I know of was born in 1801 to John Bain and Elspet/Elizabeth Dunnet in Freswick. Her brother Alexander, William and Donald were born in Aukengill.

I would personally think that John was the one born in 1797 in Aukengill to John Bain and Elizabeth Robertson.

Mamie

----------


## w.j.milne

Hello Mamie.It's some time since we have communicated but I thought you would be the first to come forward.
With regards to John Bain,b.1799.Yes I have the same parents for him as you have,ie Magnus Bain & Charlotte Barnettson. I was just hoping there was a family member out there with a definate answer.
The wife Isabella is a different kettle of fish.I can imagine her family just calling her mother 'Grannie Laird' with never a thought to her first name.
Until I obtained the Death record for Isabella I was accepting the Isobel ,b.1801,Freswick .The surname  Laird  on the Death record puts this out of the picture unless of course Elizabeth Dunnet died after her last child birth of 1808 over the eleven years of the marriage and John Bain remarried as he would have had to.
One  possibility for Isabella Bain out of the 23 female Laird's born between1760 -1790 is an Isobel Laird,b.15/7/1770 to a John Laird in 'Iresgoe',Thrumster.Nine years older than John but not unusual.
Grasping at straws again.Thank you in the meantime .Bill

----------

